# Halloween Horror 8 track tape



## MargieBlanco (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, i'm new. but i have a feeling i might be helped here.
When i was a kid we had an 8-track tape called "Halloween Horro" i believe. anyway it had sppoky sound and music .. BUT it had some stoy of a guy being warned not to go to the house. The creepy Guy tells him " Y'all went to the old place after all hMMMM". And the creepy dude seemed to own the stuff in town.. 

sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You are looking for this:

Halloween Horrors

And you should have no problem finding somebody sharing it somewhere.


----------



## MargieBlanco (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I thinkl this is it.

http://www.4shared.com/file/Mt7skvzo/Halloween_HorrorsThe_Story_of_.html


----------



## MargieBlanco (Sep 30, 2010)

yes thats it thank you


----------

